# Como se hace una conexion Lan?



## kenshinX_14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Como se hace una conexion punto a punto y una red Lan usando una pc como servidor?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Si quieres conectar solo dos computadoras, no muy distantes, se peude hacer con un cable cruzado (se piden asi en las casas de computación y electronica) y siguiendo las instrucciones de windows. Si buzcas en internet hay millar y medio de tutoriales apra hacer estas cosas. Saludos


----------

